# Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Angela Hewitt
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas

Release Date January 29, 2016
Duration01:16:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateFebruary 25, 2015 - February 27, 2015
Recording Location
Beethovensaal, Hannover


----------

